# Root Cause for Toyota no-stop issues found!



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Killer Pit Bulls infiltrated the cars and wanted to kill all Humons!!!










Darn Pit Bulls!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LMAO!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup::roll::roll:
This is AWESOME! Great picture! Looove the subject title too-- wasn't expecting that. Thanks! I'm going to pass this around 
:goodpost:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's too funny John!! I love it! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, everybody knows pitbulls don't stop! LOL


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

you should have made it A "caption this photo".

I'd have said,
the reason toyotas pull when all others quit.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> you should have made it A "caption this photo".
> 
> I'd have said,
> the reason toyotas pull when all others quit.


I actually think it's a ford, not a Toyota.. Just thought of a funny topic..

How about:
Finally, a good reason to buy a FORD. Free Pit Bull with purchase 

Or: New keyless security system*.

*Squirrels,cats,bunnies at a distance might set off alarm.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice hahahaaha


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup:

Sweet photo, LOL!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

jmejiaa said:


> I actually think it's a ford, not a Toyota.. Just thought of a funny topic..
> 
> How about:
> Finally, a good reason to buy a FORD. Free Pit Bull with purchase
> ...


built ford tough and bulldog strong.
we garuntee our trucks to pull he!! off it's hinges.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

LMFAO.. love it!!!!!!! 'cept, it's a DODGE LOL Grab Life by the Horns err pitbulldawg


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol great pic


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*ford*



jmejiaa said:


> I actually think it's a ford, not a Toyota.. Just thought of a funny topic..
> 
> How about:
> Finally, a good reason to buy a FORD. Free Pit Bull with purchase
> ...


rofl!! thse are great captions! If I remember thae dog was rescued out of the ford truck by having to take a whole lot of parts out of the hood area (my husband would be able to tell you every part by name--but it all greek to me) but the dog was eventually rescued.
Great captions though.


----------

